
Ask HN: What are the Online Investing Courses you like? - cultofthecow
Hello!<p>I&#x27;m currently want to take time to learn about investing and personal finance management. What are the online courses you could recommend?
======
jiscariot
For the very basics, there is a pretty good, free course taught by the
economist Robert Shiller called "Financial Markets". It is on Coursera [1] and
is a good starting point for learning about different markets, equities,
bonds, futures, insurance, and some of the legislation around them.

1\. [https://www.coursera.org/learn/financial-markets-
global](https://www.coursera.org/learn/financial-markets-global)

~~~
cultofthecow
Thanks!

------
shoo
Baseline recommendation for investment: follow the "Bogleheads" approach of
defining an investment plan, deciding on a workable asset allocation, invest
in the market using low cost diversified index funds:
[https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Getting_started](https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Getting_started)
[https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Bogleheads%C2%AE_investment_...](https://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Bogleheads%C2%AE_investment_philosophy#Keep_costs_low)

Read the book Malkiel - A Random Walk Down Wall Street.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Random_Walk_Down_Wall_Street](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Random_Walk_Down_Wall_Street)

If, on another hand, you do want to start spending a lot more time and effort
and money trying to actively identify good investments, versus the low cost,
low risk, low effort, likely higher reward approach of investing in low cost
diversified index funds, one place to learn about value investment is Aswath
Damodaran's website & blog:
[http://people.stern.nyu.edu/adamodar/New_Home_Page/home.htm](http://people.stern.nyu.edu/adamodar/New_Home_Page/home.htm)
[http://aswathdamodaran.blogspot.com/](http://aswathdamodaran.blogspot.com/)

Perhaps of interest re: valuation of businesses based on user & subscription
metrics: Damodaran - Going to Pieces: Valuing Users, Subscribers and Customers
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3175652](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3175652)

------
MichaelKovacs
Also helps to learn from great investors directly

Howard Marks - [https://www.oaktreecapital.com/insights/howard-marks-
memos](https://www.oaktreecapital.com/insights/howard-marks-memos)

Berkshire Annual Letters (Warren Buffet & Charlie Munger) -
[https://www.berkshirehathaway.com/letters/letters.html](https://www.berkshirehathaway.com/letters/letters.html)

~~~
cultofthecow
That's awesome! Thanks!

------
pragmaticpirate
The following youtube series is quite good

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLECECA66C0CE68B1E](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLECECA66C0CE68B1E)

------
jimkri
The Intelligent Investor: The Definitive Book on Value Investing. A Book of
Practical Counsel by Benjamin Graham

Its not an online course, but it's a great book! It has a lot of information
in it, can be dry, but I'm really enjoying going through it so far. Warren
Buffet has quoted it in his shareholder letters and other talks.

Link: [https://www.amazon.com/Intelligent-Investor-Definitive-
Inves...](https://www.amazon.com/Intelligent-Investor-Definitive-Investing-
Essentials/dp/0060555661)

Also check out Warren Buffets shareholder letters, they are packed with great
insights into investing.

------
Nitika123
There are online learning platforms like Coursera, Edx, Udemy, Khan Academy
and Shaw Academy. If you just want to upgrade your skills and don't require
any certificate. Then I will recommend Udemy, Khan academy or Shaw academy. In
case, you want the university accredited course certificate in investing and
finance mgmt, you should enroll in Coursera or Edx courses. However, Coursera
and Edx courses are costlier than other platforms. If you want to compare all
MOOC platforms, you should visit to course reporter blog.

------
executive
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLvnJL8htRR1T9cbSccaoVw/pla...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLvnJL8htRR1T9cbSccaoVw/playlists)

He is also posting some great corona update videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6iMK0Wcykw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6iMK0Wcykw)

------
mattr47
Khan Academy has some good personal finance videos. I really appreciated the
videos on the US income tax system, as it explains very well how the system is
progressive.

